# Business Trip to SD



## SteamboatDave (Feb 10, 2004)

I'll be in SD from Sun 7/25 thru Tues 7/27 and am looking for ride ideas. Sunday is a totally free day and would like a longer (50-70 mi) ride. Mon and Tues would be evening rides after my business meetings. I'm staying at the Sheraton San Diego on Mission Bay so I'd like to start there unless the traffic makes it out of the question in which case I can drive to the start. Never been to SD before so I have no idea what's available. I'm from the mtns of Colorado so climbs aren't a problem. I ordered the SD County Bike map but I doubt it will arrive in time. I leave this next weekend for a week tour through WY then drive to SD the following Fri/Sat. Thanks

Dave


----------



## FunkySoul (Jun 8, 2004)

*Coast*

Ride the coast. Its fairly flat and at times windy but there will be plenty bikers of all levels and its picturesque.

I don't know what would be the best way out of Mission Bay, but it definetely isn't too difficult.




SteamboatDave said:


> I'll be in SD from Sun 7/25 thru Tues 7/27 and am looking for ride ideas. Sunday is a totally free day and would like a longer (50-70 mi) ride. Mon and Tues would be evening rides after my business meetings. I'm staying at the Sheraton San Diego on Mission Bay so I'd like to start there unless the traffic makes it out of the question in which case I can drive to the start. Never been to SD before so I have no idea what's available. I'm from the mtns of Colorado so climbs aren't a problem. I ordered the SD County Bike map but I doubt it will arrive in time. I leave this next weekend for a week tour through WY then drive to SD the following Fri/Sat. Thanks
> 
> Dave


----------

